# how do i change my picture



## jjmcc (Jan 24, 2005)

how do i change my picture or get a picture next to my name? PLEASE PLEASE HELP.......


----------



## Sarah (Jan 24, 2005)

Your Avatar or your Profile Picture?

Go to User CP (top left of your screen, next to FAQ)..Under 'Control Panel' you will see 'Settings & Options' (down the left side of your screen).

Click on Edit Avatar or (Edit Profile Picture), Click on Use Custom Avatar then use Browse to find your pic.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jjmcc (Jan 25, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Your Avatar or your Profile Picture?
> 
> Go to User CP (top left of your screen, next to FAQ)..Under 'Control Panel' you will see 'Settings & Options' (down the left side of your screen).
> 
> ...


Thanks very much sarah ive got it sorted


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks Sarah too.  I was going to reply but she gave you good advice. Glad it worked jjmcc--looking good!  TW


----------

